# Regular or Stiff Shaft?



## PeterPumpkinEater (May 5, 2009)

As you are all aware i had my clubs stolen last Wednesday I am now going through the process of getting some new sticks priced up.

When i purchased my irons from Mizuno I also had a fitting session with our Pro and a guy from Ping (40mins) who came down for a demo day. 

It was a toss up between the i10's or MX-200 and having played with my new clubs for about 10 rounds and also using my mates i10's on Saturday I knew that I had made the right choice by opting for the Mizzy's.

I was fitted (very briefly) by Ping for a 9deg Reg TFC129 G10 Driver which was ok but in the back of my mind I had a nagging doubt. Mizuno had put me with a Stiff MX-700 3-iron hybrid and American Golf had fitted me for a MX-700 5-Wood Stiff shaft. Why had Ping put me with a Regular shaft?

My swing speed on Friday was measured by AG at an average of 101mph over 5 swings, and Ping say that a Reg shaft is used for people with 80-110mph and a Stiff shaft for people with a swing speed between 90-120mph.

So my question is this, are you better going at the top of the Regular bracket or the Bottom of the Stiff bracket?


----------



## USER1999 (May 5, 2009)

It depends on your shot shape, and if you can control the whippier shaft. In theory, the whippier shaft will generate more power, but will tend to hook more. If you can keep it straight, you should go regular.

On the other hand, if you normally fade, the stiff could make it worse.

Just to complicate matters, one manufacturers stiff could be the same flex as anothers regular.

TBH, you can't read too much into what is written on the shaft, the question is, can you hit the club?


----------



## Cernunnos (May 5, 2009)

I always used to find the oposite. whippy shafts would tend to fade & stiffer shafts draw easier...

I must be odd.

My reaction on the shaft flex option is do you prefer a higher or lower launch, if you prefer something launching lower, or more penetrating then stiffer or higher kickpoint is probably the way to go.

But good point about manufacturers flex catagories varying from one manufacturer to the next.


----------



## n8dog (May 5, 2009)

Yea tricky one. My swing speed is exactly the same as yours. However i am only 14 so my swing speed may still continue to increase, therefore i was fitted with a stiff. However a member at my club was fitted with stiff flex woods and regular irons because he preferred to swing hard with his driver. Also many shaft makes play to different flexes, maybe this is why ping fitted you with regular?


----------



## RGDave (May 5, 2009)

It depends on your shot shape, and if you can control the whippier shaft. In theory, the whippier shaft will generate more power, but will tend to hook more. If you can keep it straight, you should go regular.

On the other hand, if you normally fade, the stiff could make it worse.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. If I think about it for a moment, I CAN hit ladies and seniors flex and indeed my daughters junior flex. Give me too stiff a shaft and I'm in trouble.

100 mph used to be the old cross-over. If you are up over 100, I guess you should go with the one that feels best or produces the best dispersion on a monitor.


----------



## JustOne (May 5, 2009)

I'd go with stiff. You're at the higher end of regular with 100mph+... silly question but don't they have firm flex in the shaft you're after?


----------



## PeterPumpkinEater (May 6, 2009)

My shot shape is either a Pull or slight Fade.

In my bag I had a Regular shafted 3-wood and a Stiff shafted 5-Wood (for one round!). The 3-wood faded and the 5-Wood straight as an arrow.

I have had to get two quotes for my clubs. I've gone to Snainton and Bromsgrove Golf (you should know them RGDave) and if i get them from Bromsgrove the guy said that he gives a two week trial with any of his clubs! so I think i'm sorted if I go there.

Now, do I go up to 10.5deg or stay with 9deg?


----------



## slugger (May 6, 2009)

why not go and get fitted again? i'm about to buy a new driver and am prepared to pay a premium over the cheapest available to get properly fit. there's no point asking people who haven't seen your swing and aren't familiar with each and every shaft choice and head combo available for any given club.


----------



## PeterPumpkinEater (May 6, 2009)

Here's my swing ........ http://s673.photobucket.com/albums/vv96/peteh147/?action=view&current=CIMG2727.flv


Ping actually fitted me, albeit in about 5mins as in 40mins we crammed in Driver, 3-Wood, Utility & Irons!!! I actually hit 3 balls with the Driver that I ended up buying.


----------



## juanw (May 9, 2009)

Maybe i can learn something .


----------



## bobmac (May 9, 2009)

Here's my swing ........ http://s673.photobucket.com/albums/vv96/peteh147/?action=view&current=CIMG2727.flv


Ping actually fitted me, albeit in about 5mins as in 40mins we crammed in Driver, 3-Wood, Utility & Irons!!! I actually hit 3 balls with the Driver that I ended up buying.
		
Click to expand...

PPE, having seen your swing, I would advise regular shafts all day.
Also, have a look at the direction your toes point compared to your shoulder line. I suspect the shoulders pointing too far left are causing your pull and fade.
Try getting your shoulders square at address and then focus on getting the clubface square through impact.


----------

